# Prototype schwinn on eBay???



## abe lugo (May 20, 2011)

thought it was interesting- saved out the pics if anyone wants them

http://cgi.ebay.com/1959-Schwinn-PR...061?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0a184005


----------



## slick (May 20, 2011)

Wow and some people think Shelby Airflows are ugly? WTF is that hideous thing? Obviously the designer got fired!


----------



## Larmo63 (May 20, 2011)

That thing got hit with the ugly stick. Jeez......


----------



## abe lugo (May 20, 2011)

To me if this is real, first off the sketch doesn't exactly match the bike, but it seems they were trying to follow the spaceliner design and modernist art at the same time.


----------



## bairdco (May 21, 2011)

wow, that's ugly even for a schwinn...

painted brass flat bar, eh? i think i've seen those lighted tanks on old huffy's.


----------



## rideahiggins (May 21, 2011)

I want to make up a bike and call it a prototype too. 
From the listing:
To recap, Schwinn did not make this bike and it was made by a Schwinn bike collector many years ago!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 21, 2011)

Yep, that bike really sucks.


----------



## twowheelfan (May 21, 2011)

that thing is a franken-bike that was lovingly hobbled together by a homer simpson type craftsman with a hammer and drill(using the drill as a chisel of sorts, by pounding the back of it with the hammer) then spray bombing it with krylon (over the dented fenders!) kinda rough statement, sorry, iam not typically like that. But c,mon really? Prototype? Plates of brass screwed together? That's 1860's era tech.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 21, 2011)

I kinda like it...


----------



## chitown (May 21, 2011)

How about that knotty pine action! Couldn't he have sanded that a little more before the bomb can paint job? Or at least fill in the knot hole on the right side "tank"

To each his own though. I like the idea, just the execution falls a little short. At least if you are comparing it to the sketch anyway. The drawing shows the light mounted all the way up front, like on a rack... actually I'm not sure that prototype would be able to steer? The light connects to the front wheel by braces. Crazy.


----------



## abe lugo (May 23, 2011)

Chitown,
I agree, I like the idea of prototype bike, at first glance it a rough version of the sketch but it actually is off quite a bit once you start examining it, I'm sure some sort of swivel action could have been worked out for that front strut and fork section.

It seems there is money in having a rough replica of a prototype bike. currently 800.00!


----------

